# Chews. Any recommendations?



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Tigan, our new rescue dog loves to chew.


We were giving him knuckle bones but discovered that they were the cause of him pooping in the kitchen overnight. I assume this is because the bone fragments were irritating his bowel and he could not hold on until morning . 


We then bought some rawhide chews, the cigar shaped ones, which he loved. Unfortunately these seem to give him loose stools. Not during the night, thank goodness, but just generally. I have read that they are not terribly healthy?


He has a deer antler but is not really interested in it. I think it is too hard for him to find any satisfaction in chewing it.


Now if it was a plastic container he would be happy as Larry but I don't think that is very healthy for him either!


Any ideas?


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Pigs Ears? Like most things in this world, you'll find good and bad reviews, maybe try one and see. Used to buy ours at the local market from pet stalls as much cheaper than the bagged ones on say Amazon.


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

We have 2 Vizslas with sensitive guts. Currently using Barkoo chews but managed to use unflavoured rawhide chews from a number of sources with reasonable results. the flavoured version had 'interesting' 'end results'.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

2" plastic drain pipe.
We used to use rawhide but after several choking scares and bloody stools we stopped them.
Now she has a dental chew in the morning and uses a Buffalo horn chew when the urge comes upon her!


----------

